# sr20 swap vs ga16de turbo?



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

im just wondering, what will get more horsepower moneywise?
can people give me pros and cons on both decisions? 

and please dont flame me if im asking a dumb question, because i think this is a legit question :/


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

it wouldve been a legit question 3 years ago..nowadays its just redundant. im curious how you found nissanforums..did you _search_ for it on some search engine? i suggest you do the same on this website by visiting www.nissanforums.com/search.php? as your question has been covered many times..im not gonna flame you..dont worry, but i will say this: literally, hundreds of people come in asking about a ga to sr swap and all this and all that, but only like 3 people go through with it..it doesnt hurt to do some research tho..happy searching.


----------



## znamya (Sep 21, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> it wouldve been a legit question 3 years ago..nowadays its just redundant. im curious how you found nissanforums..did you _search_ for it on some search engine? i suggest you do the same on this website by visiting www.nissanforums.com/search.php? as your question has been covered many times..im not gonna flame you..dont worry, but i will say this: literally, hundreds of people come in asking about a ga to sr swap and all this and all that, but only like 3 people go through with it..it doesnt hurt to do some research tho..happy searching.


VERY NICE ANSWER...SEARCH


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

chops pwns :newbie:


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

i learned my lesson :]


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

I've known nissans for a while, but I don't know which is a better swap. A junkyard turbo kit for the GA would probably be better for the $$, but the SR has more potential... blah blah blah. Neither will ever be really fast. I'm not sure if either is worth the money. I'd start with something that wasn't an economy car if I wanted something fast.

Just for shits and grins, I was fabbing a turbo exhaust manifold for my NX1600. I've got a bunch of extra mandrel stainless tubing (thick wall stuff) and some time, so what the hell. I'll use a T3 from a Z31 and run 5psi non intercooled (no point until ~8-9psi) and leave it at that. Use an FMU for fuel, and a 3 inch exhaust. All said and done, it should cost no more than $250, and I can pick up ~20hp or so... Enough for my daily driver. Again, these cars are not worth puting big $$ in to, you will never get really fast, unless you spend HUGE amounts of cash, and even then, you will still be stuck in the 12's.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Marc Z31 said:


> I've known nissans for a while, but I don't know which is a better swap. A junkyard turbo kit for the GA would probably be better for the $$, but the SR has more potential... blah blah blah. Neither will ever be really fast. I'm not sure if either is worth the money. I'd start with something that wasn't an economy car if I wanted something fast.
> 
> Just for shits and grins, I was fabbing a turbo exhaust manifold for my NX1600. I've got a bunch of extra mandrel stainless tubing (thick wall stuff) and some time, so what the hell. I'll use a T3 from a Z31 and run 5psi non intercooled (no point until ~8-9psi) and leave it at that. Use an FMU for fuel, and a 3 inch exhaust. All said and done, it should cost no more than $250, and I can pick up ~20hp or so... Enough for my daily driver. Again, these cars are not worth puting big $$ in to, you will never get really fast, unless you spend HUGE amounts of cash, and even then, you will still be stuck in the 12's.


yea.....im gonna need you to do some research. neither will ever really be fast? lol..sure thing buddy..here's something u might find interesting..the total absolute money ive spent on my turbo setup for my sr20 is 800$(including, EVERYTHING imaginable needed to be turbo)doesnt seem like HUGE money to me ..and what are u talking about being stuck in the 12's? its obvious youve not been into nissans if you post stupid shit like this, what junkyard turbo kit for the GA do you speak of? huh? they DONT exist, you can NEVER get a turbo kit from a junk yard for a GA..show me a GA thats "stuck" in the 12's, seriously, i wanna see it...please dont insult us REAL long time nissan enthusiasts with retarded posts like the one you just osted..yeaaaaa,thanks..


----------

